# Bargain Pricing



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Here is one I am surprised is still listed on the bay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Tuco-sl...cmd=ViewItem&pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4cef8e33e2

I didn't know if I should list it under the ulgest cars thread (since this is one of Tyco's worst transmogrifications of a real body) or start a new thread based on the extremely modest asking price... :freak:


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Shocking that's still available at that BIN price with free shipping too!:tongue:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Heck for that price I'll take two.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that car worth 30-45 bucks? I am not a tyco pro.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

You can always do this with one...


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Obviously you didn't notice that this is the exceptionally rare Tuco model - the fabled "left pickup shoe missing" variant was only rumoured to exist previously, and has now emerged from the vault of a discriminating investment grade collector. 

See if she'll extend free shipping to the heelie shoes and you'll have quite a haul....:freak: 

Seriously, the listing states that the seller will entertain any offer.... you might get lucky and snap it for under $300!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> You can always do this with one...


Rich, you and Sparky can make any car look darned good! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Maybe it's a "Typo Pro" and should have read $48.99.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Maybe it's a "Typo Pro" and should have read $48.99.


You think? :hat: OMG


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

:freak: I am very sad to report that the car did not sell. :freak:

However, the seller has a listing for a similar car at a more reasonable price.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Tuco-sl...cmd=ViewItem&pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item35a9c1c2f9

I can't say I know much about Tuco slot cars but the chassis may be close to a Tyco HP2...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

What do you think the odds would be that she would have 2 Tuco Mustangs?? The uber rare one and devilishly similar regular run of the mill one.... Hmmm Could it be possible?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> What do you think the odds would be that she would have 2 Tuco Mustangs???


$489.99 for the car... $9.99 for a photograph of the car.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Think of how much he paid to list something at $500! I usually list for less than $10 but isn't listing something at $500 a few dollars just to list? He may lose money on this Tuco yet!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*TYPO PRO...ahahahahahaha good one Bill ( I like Cheese )*

Tuco Uh Oooooh. How much for that Tuco in the window...woof, woof?

Bob...Oooopsy Dooopsy...zilla


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I always enjoy auctions that start with the sentence:

I know very little about these slot cars.

And yet they somehow think they are still worth a premium.... "Hey, this car is 30 years old, that MUST mean it's worth a pantload!".


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Marty, when I started the thread, I was struck by the price as being in the range of a complete Super II. This one has a slightly incomplete Curve Hugger chassis. I wonder if somebody clued him into the fact that the original price was wack by two decimal places? :freak:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

resinmonger said:


> Marty, when I started the thread, I was struck by the price as being in the range of a complete Super II. This one has a slightly incomplete Curve Hugger chassis. I wonder if somebody clued him into the fact that the original price was wack by two decimal places? :freak:


Yes, pretty crazy indeed... Funny thing is, we see this a LOT around that site don't we?  No one is an expert, but it's all worth a ton!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

martybauer31 said:


> Yes, pretty crazy indeed... Funny thing is, we see this a LOT around that site don't we?  No one is an expert, but it's all worth a ton!


Maybe the high asking price actually supports the claim that the lister is "not an expert" in slot cars but a very wishful thinking regarding price... :freak:


----------

